# AE (Schreib)Schrift animieren



## Molch66 (25. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Hab mal eine Frage der Machbarkeit: Gibt es in After Effects CS3 die Möglichkeit, eine Schrift so zu animieren, dass sie sich aufbaut? Ich will einen Text (Schreibschrift) so aufbauen lassen, als würde er gerade geschrieben werden. Geht das? Wenn ja, wie? "Fade in" oder "Typewriter in" wären eine Notlösung, die hab ich schon in den Vorlagen gefunden.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2007)

Schau mal hier : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/289847-ayato-web-17-text-animieren.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Molch66 (26. Oktober 2007)

Danke sehr!

Das ist allerdings EXTREMST aufwendig und wahrscheinlich für mich nicht machbar - ich wollte ganze Sätze animieren...


----------



## chmee (26. Oktober 2007)

Ja, für viel Text ist das nix.. Die andere Variante, in einem Vektorprogramm - müsste auch in AE gehen - Pfade erstellen, die die Schrift nachgehen, aber das ist auch Arbeit.

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (26. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

guckst Du hier.

Gruß


----------

